# Paul Kenny's book: "Understanding Pensions"



## Brendan Burgess (13 Jan 2009)

This has been mentioned in one or two posts as the best guide to pensions for laymen. 

he wrote it before becoming Pensions Ombudsman. Does anyone have a link to it or know where to buy it?

Brendan


----------



## Don_08 (13 Jan 2009)

*Re: Paul Kelly's book: "Understanding Pensions"*

[broken link removed]

There you go.  It's Paul Kenny btw!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Jan 2009)

Thanks Don

Don't know how I missed it. 

Who is Paul Kelly? He must be Pat Kelly's brother.

Brendan


----------



## boaber (13 Jan 2009)

...


----------

